# Unisaw Rehab



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

*Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*

I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.

The CL posting had already been listed for a full day after I posted it to the forum here, and I was worried that someone had already bought the saw. I e-mailed the seller saying I was interested and got no reply. I e-mailed a second time and got a reply that the saw was still available. We exchanged a few other messages, during which I called dibs on the item at her asking price of $200 and arranged to pick it up. She did tell me when I picked it up that she had about 10 inquiries after I claimed it, and she honored that for me. An honorable CL seller!

This blog entry basically documents the as-received condition. Please advise if more detailed pics of certain specific areas would be helpful.










Cabinet showing the general condition of the cabinet and the two handwheels.










I had to remove the top and wings to lighten the lifting effort required to load it up in my truck. I have not yet checked the table for flatness, but it looks pretty flat-no obvious pitting but some easily removed surface rust.










Based on the serial number, it looks like a 1955 Unisaw.










The blade elevation and tilt mechanisms (right tilt) both work very smoothly.



















The motor is a 1HP repulsion-induction, 1725 rpm bullet motor, and yes, it does work! It is wired for 110V operation, but can be wired for 220V if needed.










The fence looks intact and it also has the micro-adjust knob. The fence it too tight to move without a lot of force, so I'll just wait and clean it up-I don't want to break the fence before I even use it!










The original switch plate cover is included, but at some point it was replaced with a light switch.

There was no miter gauge, nor the riving knife nor splitter. The floor of the saw is also gone, and the owner did not seem aware of the bulbous motor cover. She did say that some stuff is in storage and she'll look for the motor cover for me. The saw also came with some vintage sawdust inside the cabinet, but as mentioned earlier, it did not affect the operation of the internals. She also included three 10" carbide tipped blades with different tooth counts and grinds, as well as five 7-1/4" blades.

The saw was sold by a widow, whose husband passed away about 7 years ago. He was a master carpenter and a 2-time Purple Heart Awardee for his service in the US Army in Vietnam, a real hero. I told the seller that I'd send some pics of the saw after I pretty it up a bit. I intend to recognize the previous owner on a special marker inside the saw-don't tell her this (it's a secret). While I was there, I helped her identify and price a few other of her late husband's possessions-I'd hate for some of her listings to show up here on LJ's Craigslist Posters Have Gone Nuts forum!

I will download a manual for this model and study it before I begin disassembly. My plan at this time is to clean up the cabinet and repaint in original colors. I'll be looking for an original replacement switch, the motor cover and the small door on the bottom front. As the rehab progresses, I might change the arbor bearings, but they don't sound or feel rough, but while it's apart, it's just as well to swap 'em out.

Thanks for looking, and if you have comments about the process, please chime in. This is my first such extended rehab project.


----------



## Garwood (Jan 28, 2013)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


It appears to me that you got a good deal. I have a PM66 but if the saw had been in my area, I would sure spend the $200 to get it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


I KNEW you were going to buy that saw! I know you will do it proud and honor the former owner in the process.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


Nice find!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your fine restore DonB and congrats
on your 2nd saw.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear you bought the saw Don. It should be a fun and rewarding experience to fix it up. I once had a 1947 Unisaw that this one reminds me of alot. It was a real workhorse and solid saw. Lookin forward to your future photos


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


Good catch! Looking forward to seeing the restoration process. Also, if she was selling a Unisaw for 200, I'd have a hard time believing that anything she posts will end up on the Gone Nuts page!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


I really like that you'll honor it's previous owner in some fashion. A noble gesture.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


Thanks, y'all! I am looking forward to getting her back in service too.

I did remove the fence last night. The reason it was tight is that the rear rail has a slight bend in it toward the front rail-I'll try to unbend it today.

@Garwood-I didn't even attempt to negotiate a lower price. I still think it was a good deal.

@gfadvm-Me too! I was just hoping that I wasn't too late to the party.

@CJIII-Sometimes the iron gods smile on you.

@waho-I'm still trying to lower the bar. Managing expectations is part of the restoration process.

@Greg-Thanks. So far, so good.

@MrFid-Good catch! Hopefully, I helped her identify some of her items and price things to move, and still leave room for negotiations.

@Bucket-Thanks for that nice comment. I would probably have done it just to track the machine's history, but the fact that he was a 2-time Purple Heart Awardee makes it more special and a nice way to honor his memory.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


YOU SUCK!
I love it!
Well done and a nice catch.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


Wow am I jealous. I NEVER see a uni sell for under $500 near me and the ones that are close to $500 are in awful shape or are 3 phase. It looks like you are well on your way to getting it back to game shape. Keep chipping away and this saw will serve you well for a long time. Sorry to hear the fence rail is bent. That will probably require replacement as opposed to straightening.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


@Hokie- Thanks. I bought a Delta T2 fence about a year ago and installed it on my Craftsman 113 saw. If I can't get the rail straightened out, I'll move the T2 to the Unisaw. I haven't put a lot of effort into derusting the Uni fence, and I won't until I know if the old rails are salvageable.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


Best of luck. IF you do decide to derust a bunch of parts check out evaporust. You probably already know about it, but if not, it does wonders! I used it on the jointer restoration (I blogged most of it if I remember right). I still needed to sand the top because the jointer bed was too large for any containers I had. Also, I've found that using baby oil is great for lubricating the sandpaper. Far less toxic than mineral spirits. It's also cheaper than buying pure mineral oil at a pharmacy or specialty woodworking shop. It does have a scent though…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


Looks like you've scored a gem. Some TLC and this puppy will makin some fine cuts.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


@Hokie-I do support Evaporust's stock price. I usually buy it by the gallon at auto parts stores-usually about $23 a gallon. I haven't tried baby oil yet, but now that's on the list. I don't my if my saw top smells like a wee baby!

@Roger-Thank you, sir! I am enjoying the saw rehab project immensely.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


I would love to have a Goose egg Unisaw myself.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


I found a guy over at OWWM that was selling fiberglass goose egg motor cover reproductions. If I recall correctly, I paid about $150. It looks and fits great.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


I just posted some info about reproduction goose egg motor covers on my blog entry No. 7 of this series. I was able to find one in plastic, but I haven't found the fiberglass reproduction ones. Do you have a link to the fiberglass goose eggs, by chance?

EDIT-I found the seller on owwm and sent him a PM asking if replacement covers were still available. I'll post feedback if I hear back from him.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


This blog and me moving my disassembled Unisaw for the third time really has me jones'ing to work on it. One more move(to my permanent shop) and I can finally work on the refurb it deserves!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Bringing the New-to-Me Unisaw Home*
> 
> I look at CL pretty often, trying to be frugal in equipping my shop with good tools while keeping the home budget in mind. I spotted a Unisaw posted on CL about a week ago and posted it for my fellow LJs to consider. I wasn't really looking for a second table saw since I already have a Craftsman 113 series saw as a regular user (got that one for free!). I did rethink getting the Unisaw later-my wife and I are planning to do some home improvement work on the home where I grew up as a youngster, about 40 miles away from where we live today. I reasoned that it would be good to have a table saw at the rehab project for cutting project pieces, and my wife agreed.
> 
> ...


@Holt-This has been fun and educational for me. I picked up a new switch and some replacement bolts this morning. I hope to have the top finished to my satisfaction and have the edges of the top cleaned and painted by the end of the day today (I forgot to paint the edges when I had it disassembled before).


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

*Cleaning the Wings*

I made a bit of progress today. I removed both of the cast iron wings and spent a little quality time with one of them. After scraping the bulk of the nastiness with a metal scraper, I used 400 grit sandpaper with mineral spirits to clean the gunk and rust off the top and sides. I consider this a preliminary cleaning, since I'd like to get a shinier finish on the top and wings.










I did check the main top and the two wings for flatness, and they are pretty flat considering that the saw is older than me (by only a year, though). I did discover that one of the bolt holes where the wing attaches to the main top is cracked. However, the crack is through the bolt hole and the bolt threads still bite into the opening-no repair is planned for that.

The plan for the day tomorrow is to bring the saw and top into the shop and blow out the cabinet and mechanism, getting all visible debris out of the cabinet and moving parts. I'll also do a preliminary cleaning of the main cast iron top and the other wing.

Thanks for following the progress.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *Cleaning the Wings*
> 
> I made a bit of progress today. I removed both of the cast iron wings and spent a little quality time with one of them. After scraping the bulk of the nastiness with a metal scraper, I used 400 grit sandpaper with mineral spirits to clean the gunk and rust off the top and sides. I consider this a preliminary cleaning, since I'd like to get a shinier finish on the top and wings.
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

*Cleaning and Partial Disassembly*

My wife helped me unload the saw from the truck and walk it into the shop. We left it just outside the shop so the sawdust would fall outside-I certainly don't need more sawdust in the shop!

Using the air compressor, I blew off all the obvious vintage sawdust from the mechanism.

Here's a before and after comparison:










Before










After










EDIT: I pulled off the belts. Don't think I'll try to save these!










I removed the arbor assembly, intending to disassemble that subassembly. However, the set screw on the pulley is being difficult. I did listen to the bearings with my ear on the subassembly and there is no indication of a problem with the bearings. If I can coax that set screw out and remove the pulley, I will replace those arbor bearings.

I removed the rails from the main top and partially sanded the rear rail.










You can see the slight bend in the rear rail. I'll have to figure out how to take that bend out, because it affects the operation of the fence. There was also something inside the rail that blocked the light-I figured it was a mud dauber nest. Turned out it was one of the end caps on the rail that was lodged inside the rail. I was able to get it out, but it is not reusable in its salvaged condition.

I started cleaning the cabinet with soap and water with wet/dry sandpaper. I did half of one side of the cabinet manually. I was not satisfied with results, so I got my ROS and dry sanded the rust and flaking paint off one side. I expect to prime and repaint the cabinet. I planned to remove the base, but it looks like I'll have to hack off the existing screws and replace them. I'll salvage the square nuts for reuse.

I also pulled the two handwheels off the machine-no problem there.

All of the loose small parts, along with the dust chute, are soaking in an Evaporust bath now.










After the day in the shop was done, I treated myself to a cold one. This is a new brew, and it's not a new favorite. I prefer Turbo Dog or Purple Haze.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *Cleaning and Partial Disassembly*
> 
> My wife helped me unload the saw from the truck and walk it into the shop. We left it just outside the shop so the sawdust would fall outside-I certainly don't need more sawdust in the shop!
> 
> ...


This saw is going to come out great! I love how sturdy that old iron looks.

I'm more of an Abita Amber man myself but I haven't tried that new on.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DonBroussard said:


> *Cleaning and Partial Disassembly*
> 
> My wife helped me unload the saw from the truck and walk it into the shop. We left it just outside the shop so the sawdust would fall outside-I certainly don't need more sawdust in the shop!
> 
> ...


A piece at a time.
You are on your way.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Cleaning and Partial Disassembly*
> 
> My wife helped me unload the saw from the truck and walk it into the shop. We left it just outside the shop so the sawdust would fall outside-I certainly don't need more sawdust in the shop!
> 
> ...


@Maur-Thanks for your confidence in my rehabbin' skills. I'm no Rick Dale from American Restoration! As for the Abita, the Amber's good too. Abita made a seasonal kumquat brew last year that I only bought once too.

@Dave-Thanks for the "You suck"-I agree that I deserve it! Looks like I won't get any more shop time this week-going away for a few days with my bride.

Stay tuned for further updates . . .


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

DonBroussard said:


> *Cleaning and Partial Disassembly*
> 
> My wife helped me unload the saw from the truck and walk it into the shop. We left it just outside the shop so the sawdust would fall outside-I certainly don't need more sawdust in the shop!
> 
> ...


Good work so far Don. I almost pulled the trigger on a Uni a few years ago but it fell through. I plan on living vicariously through you on this rehab. I don't like that beer either. Fruit is not made for beer.


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *Cleaning and Partial Disassembly*
> 
> My wife helped me unload the saw from the truck and walk it into the shop. We left it just outside the shop so the sawdust would fall outside-I certainly don't need more sawdust in the shop!
> 
> ...


I love seeing a good restore. I completely tore apart my grandfather's 1947 Unisaw. Replaced the bearings painted and primed almost everything. You may want to add a dust collection ramp inside. I did that and I now use the bottom of the cabinet with the vented door for storing dado sets and assorted pieces. I do have the a cleaned and painted splitter/ guard assembly as well as the jetlock fence and rails just sitting on a shelf. I would be glad to them to you but have no ideas about shipping etc. I replaced my fence with a T2.


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

DonBroussard said:


> *Cleaning and Partial Disassembly*
> 
> My wife helped me unload the saw from the truck and walk it into the shop. We left it just outside the shop so the sawdust would fall outside-I certainly don't need more sawdust in the shop!
> 
> ...


Fascinating. I love following this sort of thing. Some day I might dump my old Craftsman and refurbish a cabinet saw.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DonBroussard said:


> *Cleaning and Partial Disassembly*
> 
> My wife helped me unload the saw from the truck and walk it into the shop. We left it just outside the shop so the sawdust would fall outside-I certainly don't need more sawdust in the shop!
> 
> ...


You're coming along very nicely on this. Wow!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Cleaning and Partial Disassembly*
> 
> My wife helped me unload the saw from the truck and walk it into the shop. We left it just outside the shop so the sawdust would fall outside-I certainly don't need more sawdust in the shop!
> 
> ...


@Stef-Thanks for stopping by! I am livin' the dream, man!

@cpd-I did watch the Popular Woodworking video series on youtube (twice!) and saw how he installed the dust ramp. My saw doesn't even have a bottom, so a ramp makes sense. I don't have the dust door, so using it as open storage is an option until I find a replacement door.

@Roger-Thanks!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

*Priming the Cabinet*

I did steal a bit of shop time this morning before we head out for a few days. I had time to prime the saw cabinet. When we get back, I'll lightly sand the primer coat and then put at least a couple of coats of finish color on it.

Here's what it looks light right now:



















See y'all in a few days . . .


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Priming the Cabinet*
> 
> I did steal a bit of shop time this morning before we head out for a few days. I had time to prime the saw cabinet. When we get back, I'll lightly sand the primer coat and then put at least a couple of coats of finish color on it.
> 
> ...


nice work, really making some quick progress on this


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *Priming the Cabinet*
> 
> I did steal a bit of shop time this morning before we head out for a few days. I had time to prime the saw cabinet. When we get back, I'll lightly sand the primer coat and then put at least a couple of coats of finish color on it.
> 
> ...


Lookin' Good…Before you know it we will be seeing a completely restored saw and some new projects you have made with it.
Carol and I have a booth at the Festival Acadiens in October. Hope to see you there…!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *Priming the Cabinet*
> 
> I did steal a bit of shop time this morning before we head out for a few days. I had time to prime the saw cabinet. When we get back, I'll lightly sand the primer coat and then put at least a couple of coats of finish color on it.
> 
> ...


Its going to look great man!

I was thinking about you last night (not like that) when I was trying this new Abita. Or at least new to me. Vanilla Double Dog I think it was called. Pretty nice! I like that Jacques imos too, I wonder if thats a seasonal brew?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Priming the Cabinet*
> 
> I did steal a bit of shop time this morning before we head out for a few days. I had time to prime the saw cabinet. When we get back, I'll lightly sand the primer coat and then put at least a couple of coats of finish color on it.
> 
> ...


@Maur-Thanks, buddy. I haven't tried the Vanilla one. I'll have to check it out on your recommendation. I've seen the Jockamo IPA but haven't knocked one down yet. I'll put that on my list of beers to do.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DonBroussard said:


> *Priming the Cabinet*
> 
> I did steal a bit of shop time this morning before we head out for a few days. I had time to prime the saw cabinet. When we get back, I'll lightly sand the primer coat and then put at least a couple of coats of finish color on it.
> 
> ...


You gata have a good base for the finish. Great work.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

*More Effort into Cleaning the Top*

I spent a bit of time this afternoon cleaning and sanding the cast iron top and wings. I'm still not ready to declare this phase complete, but I'm satisfied with the progress.










Sanded the top by hand with 80 grit, then used the ROS with 120 grit. I assembled the wings to the top to check how flat the assembly would be. It's a bit off, but one bolt on each wing is stripped. Hopefully I can find replacements locally. I expect that I'll be able to get it flatter with those bolts installed.










I did notice an area on the infeed side of the table that's irregular. It looks like a casting mistake, or the PO used that table as an anvil. It's not cracked, but it does create an area that's uneven and localized right at the front of the blade.

Plan for tomorrow is to pick up some spray paint closely matched to the Unisaw's original colors. I also need to put some effort into shining up the hand wheels, pick up a matched set of three belts and install them before I reinstall the top. I also plan to make a few ZCI's out of MDF-the existing insert looks like it was widened using a hack saw, so the edges of the openings in that insert are jagged. I will also have to make a new crosscut sled, since the Unisaw and my existing Craftsman 113 miter slots are not the same spacing.

I'm still looking for an original switch and riving knife and splitter. I have a lead on a blade guard now-hope that works out.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Effort into Cleaning the Top*
> 
> I spent a bit of time this afternoon cleaning and sanding the cast iron top and wings. I'm still not ready to declare this phase complete, but I'm satisfied with the progress.
> 
> ...


Gotta love old arn' !


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Effort into Cleaning the Top*
> 
> I spent a bit of time this afternoon cleaning and sanding the cast iron top and wings. I'm still not ready to declare this phase complete, but I'm satisfied with the progress.
> 
> ...


The progress is impressive. That girl is looking young again!

My heart has been set on a sawstop, but I met a person today who claims to have owned three previously. He said that certain woods would trigger the clutch, ruining a blade and the brake. He said it got expensive.

Undertaking a project like yours really seems like a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Effort into Cleaning the Top*
> 
> I spent a bit of time this afternoon cleaning and sanding the cast iron top and wings. I'm still not ready to declare this phase complete, but I'm satisfied with the progress.
> 
> ...


@rhett-I haven't weighed the Unisaw but I know that moving it is a two-person job!

@Bucket-Thanks for the kind words, and good luck with your decision on the saw. I can tell you that I'm enjoying the rehab project. I was a bit intimidated at first, but now I'm pretty confident. Taking pictures before the tear down was a big help!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Effort into Cleaning the Top*
> 
> I spent a bit of time this afternoon cleaning and sanding the cast iron top and wings. I'm still not ready to declare this phase complete, but I'm satisfied with the progress.
> 
> ...


That vintage piece is coming to life


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Effort into Cleaning the Top*
> 
> I spent a bit of time this afternoon cleaning and sanding the cast iron top and wings. I'm still not ready to declare this phase complete, but I'm satisfied with the progress.
> 
> ...


@rhett-I still don't know how much the saw weighs but the new Delta 36-L336 Type 2 Unisaw with a 36" fence weighs 624 lbs!

@Roger-If I can find the belts, I should be able to make a test cut by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Effort into Cleaning the Top*
> 
> I spent a bit of time this afternoon cleaning and sanding the cast iron top and wings. I'm still not ready to declare this phase complete, but I'm satisfied with the progress.
> 
> ...


Don, sorry it took me so long. Sent you a message. Looking pretty good so far. By the way I used Rustoleum machine grey on the splitter/guard.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Effort into Cleaning the Top*
> 
> I spent a bit of time this afternoon cleaning and sanding the cast iron top and wings. I'm still not ready to declare this phase complete, but I'm satisfied with the progress.
> 
> ...


Don I would use some bondo to fix the problem. Other than that she is coming right on along.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Effort into Cleaning the Top*
> 
> I spent a bit of time this afternoon cleaning and sanding the cast iron top and wings. I'm still not ready to declare this phase complete, but I'm satisfied with the progress.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

*Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*

Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.

Picked up a matched set of belts for the Unisaw today.










They are Jason A26 (4L280) belts.



















Ran some steel wool over the primer coat, blew and wiped it off, then applied one coat of Rustoleum Smoke Gray rattle can. My preference was for Machine Gray, but that was not available. Note that I did not paint the internal mechanism.

Plan for tomorrow is to polish up the hand wheels. I picked up some metal and aluminum polish today. I'll put that on after I've sanded the hand wheels to my satisfaction.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*
> 
> Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.
> 
> ...


That Refurbishment is *REALLY* coming along great! Just one step at a time and you'll be there with a super machine.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*
> 
> Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Russell. Now if I could only find a cast iron motor cover . . .


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*
> 
> Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.
> 
> ...


looking great. I can't figure out why somone can't make a cast aftemarket motor cover. There's got to be enough demand ofr it right? I dunno. I'm enjoying the progress. You just keep moving forward!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*
> 
> Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.
> 
> ...


@Hokie-Thanks. This project still doesn't feel like work! As for the motor cover, Renovo makes an aftermarket cover (see it here) for $249. There are also plastic and fiberglass options for about $90 and $130 respectively. I haven't decided what I'm going to do for a motor cover yet, but I'm thinking I'll either make a wooden cover or leave it open.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*
> 
> Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.
> 
> ...


Wont be long till your making some chips!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*
> 
> Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Maur. I put the top back on this morning and aligned it with the blade. I need to put a bit more attention into cleaning the top properly. I should be ready to make a test cut this afternoon or tomorrow morning.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

DonBroussard said:


> *Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*
> 
> Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.
> 
> ...


I just picked up another Unisaw (pre-1941) that like yours has a 1725rpm RI motor and wanted to see if the 4L280 belts you installed worked out well for you. Did they fall right into the middle of adjustment allowing easy installation and plenty of room for further tensioning as they wore or would you have chosen a different size now that they have a couple years on them? Yes I know this thread is old.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*
> 
> Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.
> 
> ...


I didn't have any issues at all with that matched set. I'm still running that same belt set now and have not made any adjustments since their installation over 2 years ago.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

DonBroussard said:


> *Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*
> 
> Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I was worried responding to a 2+ year old blog that it might not be seen.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*
> 
> Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.
> 
> ...


Apparently, items that are created by the author are automatically put in the author's Pulse, so I saw your posting right after you posted. Good feature, especially for older posts.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

DonBroussard said:


> *Belts On and First Finish Coat Done!*
> 
> Short update on the Unisaw Rehab project.
> 
> ...


I'd say so, thanks again.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

*Reassembly and Test Cut*

Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.










I put the top and wings face down on my workbench and attached the wings to the top. I carried the top (don't think I have a hernia-yet) and laid it gently on the base. After putting the bolts attaching the top to the base finger tight, I mounted a 10", 72 tooth blade on the arbor and aligned the miter slots to the saw blade with a combination square.










I disassembled and cleaned up the fence, then repainted the metal fence parts with the same Rustoleum Smoke Gray spray paint that I used on the base. With the sacrificial fence removed, I sanded and planed a new edge on it then reinstalled it to the fence without any finish on it.










I hand sanded then polished the hand wheels on a buffing wheel and reinstalled them.

I reinstalled the electrical switch and original switch plate and reinstalled the front and rear rails. I was not able to straighten out the small bend in the rear rail, so I simply reinstalled a problem. I know I'll have to resolve this sooner rather than later . . .

Finally, I cleaned the insert and the two pointers (one on the fence and one on the angle indicator) and painted them all bright red.

When I first plugged it in, I am glad the blade area was clear, because the saw came to life with the switch in the "OFF" position. Looks like I'll be replacing that switch tomorrow! I did make a test cut in 4/4 cypress, which I realize is not a real challenge for a saw, but it was handy. The saw is very smooth, and MUCH quieter than my Craftsman 113 saw with similar horsepower. The blade height and angle mechanisms are very smooth, even without additional lubrication on the gears and mating parts. I'll pick up some dry lubricant as recommended by other experts here on LJs.










I didn't do anything to the motor because I was scared to mess it up. If I end up having to break down the motor for a cleaning or repair, I'll put some work into prettying up the motor. I did polish up the Marathon Electric logo on the end bell.

Plan for the day tomorrow: pick up a new switch, some dry lubricant and start making a new crosscut sled. Longer term plan is to renew the top by wet sanding with finer grit sandpaper-I'd like to get a shinier finish than it currently has. I think I'll try baby oil like LJ HokieMojo suggested in Part 1.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


That was a very worthwhile expenditure of your time. I knew you would have it humming and looking good!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Every time i watch your progress it reminds me of my old 1947 Unisaw and sure brings back some good memories. Can't wait to see the completed saw with a bit of sawdust on it…Nice job…!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andy and Greg. It was pretty cool when I made that test cut! I impressed myself!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


I somehow missed this whole series. What a great job you've done.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Thanks, DonW. It's been very gratifying to bring the old saw back to life. She's a "working girl" again!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


The saw looks great man, nice job!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Maur. I'll share an Abita Pale Ale with you to celebrate (from a distance).


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


By the way, I never did find the model number on this saw. I e-mailed Delta with the serial number and they wrote back that it is a Model 1450 and was manufactured in November, 1954. Now I know the model number so I can order a new arbor nut, arbor wrench and a dust door. I was able to locate the operating manual for this model online-it's only 8 pages long, and most of those pages are devoted to assembling the new saw out of the box.


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Looking great Don. I bet it sounds wonderful. It's amazing how quiet those old machines are. I would've liked to see the smile on your face (after the initial surprise) when you turned it on.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful baby girl!

A proud papa.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the Unisaw.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a great save and fine restoration job! IMHO the old machines like you just brought back to life have so much class and character they make woodworking a whole new experience.

P.S. Have an Abita for all of us LJs who can't get them where we live and in celebration of a job well done!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Turned out really nice. Congrats on a sweet saw. Hopefully a great relationship is beginning.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments, y'all! It does sound really nice and quiet.

@cpd011-I should have taken a picture of the big smile on my face when I first cranked her up with her new belts on-way cool!

@bucket-True dat! Now I feel bad about calling her a "working girl".

@BeginningWW-Thanks. I would encourage others to do the same if the opportunity arises.

@Hillbilly-Very solid and lots of character to be sure! She's a veteran already.

@ShaneA-I think this is the beginning of a beautiful relationship!

The found Unisaw did not have the miter gauge when I got it, so I picked up an Osborne EB-3 miter gauge off of CL today for $65. Looks like a good fit for the Unisaw.

Request for opinions: In Post 1, I mentioned that the previous owner was a 2-time Purple Heart Winner for his service in Vietnam, and that I wanted to honor his memory in the rebuild. I did leave his paint pen writing of his name on the cabinet, but I also want to do something more visible. I was thinking of changing the sacrificial fence from the current piece of oak to a piece of purple heart. Whatcha think?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Looks like the saw we used when I was in high school. I do remember once when we were getting ready for an open house and we needed to make things pretty, the instructor brought in some brake fluid and has us wipe the table down with it. I have never seen this since but it didn't hurt the saw or harm any wood or finishes the next year. I have never used this but it looked good for the open house.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


@Grandpa-Brake fluid: a new option. Baby oil first, then if that doesn't meet my expectations, I'll try other options. I did a search on LJ for "brake fluid" and a number of other LJs have used brake fluid in cleaning cast iron with sanding. Thanks for pointing me in that direction.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


the liquid (mineral spirits) is merely a lubricant. if a shinier top is desired, stick with the mineral spirits and keep moving up to finer grits of wet/dry paper. if you're at 120, nect stop is 320-400, then 800, 1500, 2000. i did that to chisles and they looked like mirrors.

oh, and remove the top before wet sanding. no asense dripping mineral spirits into the innards.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


@toolie-That sounds like a plan to me! I have wet/dry sandpaper in most of those grits already. As soon as I resolve the issue with my shop snake, I'll get back on the Unisaw top.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Don your work is showing.
You should be making cuts shortly.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


@Dave-Thanks. I got a few parts coming in on Monday. After I recondition those "new" parts and install them, I'll update the series and maybe even try posting a short video. I may have to do like they do on "Swamp People" and put up closed captions so people can understand what I'm saying!


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


Just curious, how are you going to order a dust door? I have a similar Unisaw (a bit older) and would love to have the dust door. I've been looking for a reproduction since the originals are so hard to come by…


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reassembly and Test Cut*
> 
> Made some more progress today. I lightly sanded down the first spray finish coat and applied a second coat-looks pretty smooth.
> 
> ...


@Holt-I've done a bit of looking at reproductions of the goose egg and dust door. Cast iron ones (either orignal or more modern ones) go for between $300 and $500 on the 'bay (shipping excluded), and I've also found a vendor that makes and sells either or both of them:

Plastic goose egg and door: http://www.bell-plastic.com/saw-door-panel-motor-cover-combo.html. They also sell on ebay as http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockwell-Delta-Unisaw-Table-Saw-Motor-Cover-Oval-NEW-Made-in-USA/380683643719?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D17153%26meid%3D728666097985058237%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D8016%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D160908716313%26

I have seen a few comments that indicate some issue with fitting the plastic cover on the cabinet though, especially with dust collection. I don't have dust collection set up, so it's not a problem for me-at least it's not now.

I am considering buying the cover and door and repainting them to match the cabinet color. If I was interested in the restoration for its resale value, I'd probably wait for an original cast iron cover, and for the original door. However, I'm fixing this saw up as a user, so my primary interest is in functionality and safety.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

*More Parts Received*

Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!










I got the front and rear rails and mounting hardware, and the blade guard with mount for the cost of shipping. I did have to agree to pass them on to the next person for only the cost of shipping, which I did agree to do.

The rails are in much better shape than the ones that came with my Unisaw. There was no blade guard.

I also picked up an Osborne EB-3 miter gauge for $65 during the week. I adjusted it to fit the miter slots so after I mount the blade guard and rails, I will be ready to go into production.

I should have some additional photos, and maybe even an action video posted within the week.

Thanks for following along, and thanks to LJ cpd011 for your kindness.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Great story of LJ generosity with nice shout out to LJ cpd011. I've enjoyed the stories of your progress in restoration. Any luck with the motor cover?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


let the sawdust fly!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


oh man..it is really coming together nicely Don….hadn't had internet access since earlier in the week and I have been missing the updates on your saw and other lumberjocks projects.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


@Hillbilly-Thanks. Aren't LJs just the best? No luck on the motor cover yet. I did see some reproductons in fiberglass on the 'net. For now, I'll just leave it open.

@DonW-You know it!

@Greg-I've been away a bit myself! I hope to install the "new" parts later today.

Question: With the blade depth at its lowest point, the tip of the 10" saw blade is still exposed by a fraction of an inch. I'll go back and check the blade diameter, but it is supposed to be a 10" blade.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


mine doesn't show above the table. might need to do some grinding to correct that.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


@Grandpa-Thanks for the feedback. I am thinking that, when I reinstalled the arbor shaft, that I put it on the wrong tooth. I doubt it, but I'll check into that.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


Not enough progress to justify a new blog entry, so here's a short update:










I installed the front and rear rails and the blade guard this afternoon.










The Osborne EB-3 looks like an anachronism on that old machine.

I haven't checked out the possible issue with the blade height, but I hope to do so tomorrow.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


Sweet! I have TS envy.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


That thing is SAAA-WHEEET!

when will it be ready for me to come pick it up?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


@Maur-Thanks, buddy. I still need to do some more work on the top. I forgot to paint the edges of the top-big dummy here!!

@Joe-You can drop by for some chicken and sausage gumbo with a couple of hours' notice, but the saw stays here!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


Nice progress, did you clean up the motor and put new bearings in there?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


@BeginningWW-I did not install new bearings in the motor. I just gave it a surface cleaning and called it good. The motor runs very smoothly now, and I didn't want to mess up a good thing. If I have to open up the motor later, I'll replace the motor bearings and give a good repainting to original colors.

Also, I found a dust door that matches the original dust door for my age unit-it has the Delta "Art Deco" style decal and the latch. I should have that in next week, and I'll give it a good cleaning, priming and painting before I reinstall it.

I plan to get some quality time in the shop tomorrow-just a man, his shop and his Unisaw top.

Thanks for following this restoration. I appreciate all the comments!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *More Parts Received*
> 
> Thanks to the kindness of a fellow LJ, cpd011, I got some more parts delivered today. I am seeing the UPS guy more and more often, and I like it!
> 
> ...


Cool, I would like to find a 1940's Unisaw and shaper once I open me another cabinet shop.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

*Slight Backtrack*

I got back on the Unisaw rehab today. It was pretty hot in the shop, so I had to keep a towel handy to keep sweat off the cast iron. Weather guy tells me that the high temperature today was around 94F with humidity in the 80% area. Not a real surprise for south Louisiana in September though.

I realized that I had not painted the edges of the cast iron top, so I removed them (with my wife's help) and set the assembled top on my workbench. I flipped it over and removed the wings. I put some effort into getting a better shine on the top. I used the RO sander with 220 grit and dry sanded the top and wings, after which I wet sanded by hand with 800 and 2000 grit. I used mineral spirits as the lubricant. While the shine is much better than when I started, I am still not very satisfied with the level of polish. I accept that this is as good as it gets, though.










Top with edges painted, reinstalled and realigned.










Wings all shined up, edges painted and ready for reinstallation. I had planned on doing that today, but the high humidity extended the time between coats and final drying. I'll finish that up tomorrow.










In an earlier blog entry, I posted a picture of the top showing an uneven area on the operator's side of the blade opening. Upon closer inspection, the top is actually cracked. Plan of action: do nothing at this time.

I also replaced the switch. It's a 1HP, 110V motor, so I just used a standard light switch (replaced what was there before). I tested it, and it does work as intended.

Thanks for watching! I appreciate the comments and critiques.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Slight Backtrack*
> 
> I got back on the Unisaw rehab today. It was pretty hot in the shop, so I had to keep a towel handy to keep sweat off the cast iron. Weather guy tells me that the high temperature today was around 94F with humidity in the 80% area. Not a real surprise for south Louisiana in September though.
> 
> ...


Looking good! Might I suggest JB Weld for your consideration in filling that crack-just a thought, but I used it to fill a crack on a plane and it's still holding quite nicely some 15+years later.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Slight Backtrack*
> 
> I got back on the Unisaw rehab today. It was pretty hot in the shop, so I had to keep a towel handy to keep sweat off the cast iron. Weather guy tells me that the high temperature today was around 94F with humidity in the 80% area. Not a real surprise for south Louisiana in September though.
> 
> ...


@Hillbilly-Thanks for the compliment and for the suggestion. Is JB Weld considered structural, or is it just cosmetic? I haven't worked with JB Weld before, but I do know that it's used a lot in auto repair.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Slight Backtrack*
> 
> I got back on the Unisaw rehab today. It was pretty hot in the shop, so I had to keep a towel handy to keep sweat off the cast iron. Weather guy tells me that the high temperature today was around 94F with humidity in the 80% area. Not a real surprise for south Louisiana in September though.
> 
> ...


Don, I believe it would be structural since it bonds just about anything. It's an epoxy, two part mix. I used it years ago to repair the impeller on a sump pump in my well house (bond impeller to motor shaft); and, it worked for years (at least 10) until the motor finally shot craps. I always keep some in my shop as it is truly great stuff!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Slight Backtrack*
> 
> I got back on the Unisaw rehab today. It was pretty hot in the shop, so I had to keep a towel handy to keep sweat off the cast iron. Weather guy tells me that the high temperature today was around 94F with humidity in the 80% area. Not a real surprise for south Louisiana in September though.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Hillbilly. I might have to give that a try. I hope it's not too messy-I wouldn't want to mess up that top!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *Slight Backtrack*
> 
> I got back on the Unisaw rehab today. It was pretty hot in the shop, so I had to keep a towel handy to keep sweat off the cast iron. Weather guy tells me that the high temperature today was around 94F with humidity in the 80% area. Not a real surprise for south Louisiana in September though.
> 
> ...


Its looking sweet Don! Sucks about the crack but doesn't seem to affect the function. I have experience with JB weld but sounds like it will work.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *Slight Backtrack*
> 
> I got back on the Unisaw rehab today. It was pretty hot in the shop, so I had to keep a towel handy to keep sweat off the cast iron. Weather guy tells me that the high temperature today was around 94F with humidity in the 80% area. Not a real surprise for south Louisiana in September though.
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Slight Backtrack*
> 
> I got back on the Unisaw rehab today. It was pretty hot in the shop, so I had to keep a towel handy to keep sweat off the cast iron. Weather guy tells me that the high temperature today was around 94F with humidity in the 80% area. Not a real surprise for south Louisiana in September though.
> 
> ...


can you drill a small hole at the end of the crack to stop it? That would be great if you could. Then JB Weld it.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Slight Backtrack*
> 
> I got back on the Unisaw rehab today. It was pretty hot in the shop, so I had to keep a towel handy to keep sweat off the cast iron. Weather guy tells me that the high temperature today was around 94F with humidity in the 80% area. Not a real surprise for south Louisiana in September though.
> 
> ...


@BeginningWW-Thank you, sir! It's been fun.

@Grandpa-I used the saw over the weekend and the crack does not affect the function of the saw or table. Drilling a hole to limit the growth of the crack sounds like a smart suggestion.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

*Reporting for Duty!*

The new paint on the wings is dry and the saw is ready for reassembly (again). I installed the wings, the blade guard, fence rails and fence this morning. I did a short video of a through cut on a strip of 3/4" plywood but I'm not having any success posting it (yet).










I noted in an earlier blog comment that the tip of the 10" blade, even at its lowest, it still above the top of the insert. This cut shows the height of the blade as a very small dado in 3/4" plywood.

I am still waiting on the delivery of the dust door I bought. I'll clean and repaint the dust door in the same Rustoleum Smoke Gray and update the blog once it's installed. I also need to get some JB Weld and test that out a bit before applying it to the saw top.

Other than the dust door and possibly a small JB Weld repair, I'm declaring this rehab done and ready for duty!

Thanks for following along with the rehab. I enjoyed having you along.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reporting for Duty!*
> 
> The new paint on the wings is dry and the saw is ready for reassembly (again). I installed the wings, the blade guard, fence rails and fence this morning. I did a short video of a through cut on a strip of 3/4" plywood but I'm not having any success posting it (yet).
> 
> ...


Looks like something is preventing the blade carriage from going all the way down. The blade should retract below the surface (unless that was a 9" TS). I wish I had a better idea, because you sure have done a beautiful job resorting a fine old Delta TS!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reporting for Duty!*
> 
> The new paint on the wings is dry and the saw is ready for reassembly (again). I installed the wings, the blade guard, fence rails and fence this morning. I did a short video of a through cut on a strip of 3/4" plywood but I'm not having any success posting it (yet).
> 
> ...


Unisaw, we have a problem. It may be that it is a 9" saw, but from the appearance it appears maybe not. Something is stopping the blade form retracting completely. Check into the cabinet and see it something is blocking it


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reporting for Duty!*
> 
> The new paint on the wings is dry and the saw is ready for reassembly (again). I installed the wings, the blade guard, fence rails and fence this morning. I did a short video of a through cut on a strip of 3/4" plywood but I'm not having any success posting it (yet).
> 
> ...


A very ambitious project that turned out well. I never doubted you! Maybe you could add some spacers under the tabletop to raise it up a bit if the exposed blade is a problem?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reporting for Duty!*
> 
> The new paint on the wings is dry and the saw is ready for reassembly (again). I installed the wings, the blade guard, fence rails and fence this morning. I did a short video of a through cut on a strip of 3/4" plywood but I'm not having any success posting it (yet).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments and comments. Re: the exposed blade, since the blade guard is in place, I judge that it's safe for production. The blade that came with the saw was also a 10" blade, and it was below the insert when I got it. I'm pretty confident that it's a 10" saw. I do need to remove the blade and verify that it is indeed a 10" blade and not a 10-3/32" or some oversized blade (unlikely). I suspect that I mismatched the arbor installation on the worm gear when I reinstalled it. The spacer idea is a practical one if I accept that I'd be giving up the spacer thickness in depth of cut-thanks Andy.


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reporting for Duty!*
> 
> The new paint on the wings is dry and the saw is ready for reassembly (again). I installed the wings, the blade guard, fence rails and fence this morning. I did a short video of a through cut on a strip of 3/4" plywood but I'm not having any success posting it (yet).
> 
> ...


Things are looking good. I'm glad you got the parts and I assume everything installed correctly. As for the blade lowering all the way, if your belts are a hair too long, the motor may be resting on part of the base cut out. I had a problem when I rehabbed mine and used link belts, after running it for a bit I had to remove a link because the motor was resting on the base cutout and preventing the full range of movement.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reporting for Duty!*
> 
> The new paint on the wings is dry and the saw is ready for reassembly (again). I installed the wings, the blade guard, fence rails and fence this morning. I did a short video of a through cut on a strip of 3/4" plywood but I'm not having any success posting it (yet).
> 
> ...


@cpd011-Thanks again for the blade guard, rails and blade guard support. They went on to the saw without incident. i did repaint the blade guard support bracket before installation. I will check out the belt length and motor contacting the cutout. I did replace the old belts with a matched set of belts of the same size.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reporting for Duty!*
> 
> The new paint on the wings is dry and the saw is ready for reassembly (again). I installed the wings, the blade guard, fence rails and fence this morning. I did a short video of a through cut on a strip of 3/4" plywood but I'm not having any success posting it (yet).
> 
> ...


Congrats on finishing restoring your Unisaw.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reporting for Duty!*
> 
> The new paint on the wings is dry and the saw is ready for reassembly (again). I installed the wings, the blade guard, fence rails and fence this morning. I did a short video of a through cut on a strip of 3/4" plywood but I'm not having any success posting it (yet).
> 
> ...


Don I looked back at your rebuild work and was going to suggest checking set screws which adjust the stops at 90 and 45 but could not see any.

Usually the blade goes well below the surface so something is asembled incorrectly (have you got any parts left over, not trying to be funny but as gfadvm suggested the table may have had spacers.
Another check is to fit the blade guard splitter and elevate the blade to its max height if it comes too close or touches the guard its an incorrect size blade. Odd the effect was not obvious at the outset.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

DonBroussard said:


> *Reporting for Duty!*
> 
> The new paint on the wings is dry and the saw is ready for reassembly (again). I installed the wings, the blade guard, fence rails and fence this morning. I did a short video of a through cut on a strip of 3/4" plywood but I'm not having any success posting it (yet).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the observation, Rob. I didn't have any parts left over. I suspect that there is some sawdust/obstruction in the blade elevation mechanism. It doesn't really bother me so I haven't put a lot of effort into correcting it. My saw is always unplugged when I'm not in the shop, so I'm not too worried about someone else coming into contact with that segment of the blade.


----------

